# Anyone else on here makes music?



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi guys~ 
I was wondering if anyone else on here likes to make some kind of music? I'm a pianist but also make music on my laptop and it's just a mix of a bunch of slightly random styles. Or maybe does anyone on here sing? 
:3


----------



## Llamapie (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm not a that great of a singer, aaand I don't know how to play any instruments (I tried, but was too busy). I have written 2 songs though!  ...Which currently have no music XD


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 25, 2018)

Llamapie said:


> I'm not a that great of a singer, aaand I don't know how to play any instruments (I tried, but was too busy). I have written 2 songs though!  ...Which currently have no music XD


=D sweet!! What kind of songs? *-*


----------



## Llamapie (Mar 25, 2018)

Jack the Peacock (Tori) said:


> =D sweet!! What kind of songs? *-*



One is a kind of dark lullaby, and one is a song about some stuff that my family has gone through


----------



## EmpressCiela (Mar 25, 2018)

I make music! Though I do mainly EDM stuff, and I'm really not the most efficient as some members can attest, but music's a passion of mine so I'm always expanding into other genres ^w^


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 27, 2018)

Llamapie said:


> One is a kind of dark lullaby, and one is a song about some stuff that my family has gone through


*-* sounds awesome =D


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 27, 2018)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I make music! Though I do mainly EDM stuff, and I'm really not the most efficient as some members can attest, but music's a passion of mine so I'm always expanding into other genres ^w^


Oh wow :O ♡ yassss I'm sure your music sounds awesome ^-^


----------



## TryptheWolf (Mar 27, 2018)

I play guitar, looking to collab or make a band
www.reverbnation.com: Dan Burge (a.k.a. Tryp the Wolfyote) | Alternative from Palm Coast, FL


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

PIANOOOOOO
I mean, I can’t read sheet music I play by ear but still


----------



## defunct (Mar 27, 2018)

I make instruments, specifically balalaikas. I also play balalaika along with viola and accordion


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm a musician. I play French Horn, all kinds of recorder, and tin whistle


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 29, 2018)

TryptheWolf said:


> I play guitar, looking to collab or make a band
> www.reverbnation.com: Dan Burge (a.k.a. Tryp the Wolfyote) | Alternative from Palm Coast, FL


Ooh nice where about are you based? O.O :3


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 29, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> PIANOOOOOO
> I mean, I can’t read sheet music I play by ear but still


=D that's still so awesome tho *-*


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 29, 2018)

Nastala said:


> I make instruments, specifically balalaikas. I also play balalaika along with viola and accordion


Oh my gosh *-* <3 what kind of instrument are balalaikas? The name sounds so cool o.o <3


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 29, 2018)

MoguMoguArt said:


> I'm a musician. I play French Horn, all kinds of recorder, and tin whistle


Sweet!! :O that's such an unusual instrument ^-^


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 29, 2018)

TryptheWolf said:


> I play guitar, looking to collab or make a band
> www.reverbnation.com: Dan Burge (a.k.a. Tryp the Wolfyote) | Alternative from Palm Coast, FL


Omg never mind just checked out the website I'm an idiot ;-; I'm in the UK unfortunately, love the pieces you've uploaded tho ^-^


----------



## defunct (Mar 29, 2018)

Jack the Peacock (Tori) said:


> Oh my gosh *-* <3 what kind of instrument are balalaikas? The name sounds so cool o.o <3


It's a Russian folk instrument. It's similar to a guitar, but triangular and with only 3 strings.


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 31, 2018)

Nastala said:


> It's a Russian folk instrument. It's similar to a guitar, but triangular and with only 3 strings.


=D cool!! I'm gonna have to check what they sound like I'm literally intrigued *-* ^-^


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

Piano and the 12hole Ocarina.  I like to sing too as well, but I'm far from someone whose had training.


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Piano and the 12hole Ocarina.  I like to sing too as well, but I'm far from someone whose had training.


That's still awesome tho that is  oh my if someone wanted me to try and play the ocarina I'd probably end up sounding worse than that weird bloke who tried to play titanic theme on a recorder X'D


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 31, 2018)

Nastala said:


> I make instruments, specifically balalaikas. I also play balalaika along with viola and accordion


Это довольно круто на самом деле .w.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 5, 2018)

I make music, but I am AWFUL at mixing and mastering. So once I get around that hurdle I'll be posting my music. :3


----------



## rd924 (Apr 6, 2018)

Sealab said:


> I make music, but I am AWFUL at mixing and mastering. So once I get around that hurdle I'll be posting my music. :3


I feel your pain! I’ve written music before, but at the end, it just doesn’t sound good. Like, how to mix certain instruments, how to mix vocal harmonies, making the vocals or guitar too quiet. It’s awful haha. And good luck to you!


----------



## defunct (Apr 13, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Это довольно круто на самом деле .w.


spasiba :3


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Apr 14, 2018)

rd924 said:


> I feel your pain! I’ve written music before, but at the end, it just doesn’t sound good. Like, how to mix certain instruments, how to mix vocal harmonies, making the vocals or guitar too quiet. It’s awful haha. And good luck to you!


Oh my yep it can be a nightmare >□< although it's still pretty cool :3


----------



## rd924 (Apr 14, 2018)

Jack the Peacock (Tori) said:


> Oh my yep it can be a nightmare >□< although it's still pretty cool :3


You're definitely right! just being able to say you created something from scratch is a reward in itself!


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Apr 14, 2018)

rd924 said:


> You're definitely right! just being able to say you created something from scratch is a reward in itself!


True dat ^-^


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 3, 2018)

I write song lyrics for fun, though that's really more like making poetry than music


----------



## Eleibedenveis (Aug 14, 2018)

My friends says that im pretty talented, but my parents says that my music is very depressive, and that i should write something happy. but i cant eheheh(


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 8, 2018)

I play guitar and I'm writing a song to submit to a record label. Looking for band members!


----------



## Eleibedenveis (Sep 8, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> I play guitar and I'm writing a song to submit to a record label. Looking for band members!


It would be great, but im living in russia


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 8, 2018)

shit, bro.


Eleibedenveis said:


> It would be great, but im living in russia


----------



## Eleibedenveis (Sep 8, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> shit, bro.


Have any soundcloud?


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 8, 2018)

Eleibedenveis said:


> Have any soundcloud?


I don't use soundcloud. I'm too shy at the moment. lol. I'm planning on auditioning for 'the four : battle for stardom' though.


----------



## Starbeak (Sep 9, 2018)

I been dabbling off-and-on again with the "beeps-and-boops" following the "ka-ching-ka-chow-slide-whistle-explosion!!-fart-soundfx" that can be made into a 1 - 7 min noise pollution.

Made an ASMR/Ambient hybrid album, what, 4 years ago that I enjoyed doing.

I like throwing random sounds together and sliding them into different areas of Audacity, I don't have any musical talent though, but relating to this topic.. I guess throwing random sounds together qualifies as something music-related even though what I make isn't really music lol

Took a 3 year hiatus because lost interest in it for a long time. I might throw another crappy album out there in the future again, no time on completion of it nor what it will be, but it will happen lol

....

I used to try piano but I was pretty bad at it, even though I could only play 4 songs but mess up mid-way through every time. I can't read sheet music anymore, because I get lost focusing on both keys and sheets so I figuratively and emotionally tossed any talent I had relating to music out the window and watched as buzzards pecked at it. Tee-hee.

So asking me if I "Made Music" I will respond with "No, I make noise not music". =P


----------



## KingBananaWart (Nov 15, 2018)

Hey there, I make music too. I sing and arrange/produce.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2018)

I make armpit noises, does that count?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2018)

I make random crap partially inspired by traditional Eastern (mostly Indian) styles.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 15, 2018)

I don't but
@Guifrog does.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 25, 2018)

I do.  I have done it for the longest time.  Just recently, I have started to build an online presence and share my music with the world.  I am hopeful that listeners will feel the enjoyment that went into the music I make.  I also am trying different genres of music, too.

You can find what I've shared so far on this (non-furry) YouTube Channel here.


----------



## SusiKette (Dec 4, 2018)

I make all sorts of music. Most of the time I make remixes just for fun. Most of my original songs are EDM, but I'm also currently working on 8-bit VRC6 tracks for a game I'm working on:
Share, Embed & Upload Audio with Clyp


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Music is a HUGE part of who I am!

I recently did my grade 8 on the flute, and I do a little piano and singing here and there. I love to just pick up my flute and play a bunch of underrated game soundtracks.

My favourite part of music is the composing though. It doesn't come naturally to many, but I can somehow just do it. Usually, at least.

I have the beginnings of an electro album on SoundCloud if you wanted to check it out:
soundcloud.com/rainbow-tem-of-hyrule/sets/the-foreshadowing

(Sorry, you'll have to copy URL)

I also posted one of my GCSE compositions, which is a piano duet in a kind of neo-classical style. Kind of. Thing. I like it.


----------



## Furow (Mar 30, 2019)

Im a guitarist, writing sorta progressive music. Rock and Metal-ish though.
Can't live without music. Or touching an Instrument. Been part of my life for 6 years now, cant think of living without anymore.


----------



## Arvid (Mar 31, 2019)

I make short little Tracks in Bosca Ceoil(Which is an okay Music Program). Then I upload them to FurAffinity. I'm thinking of getting FL Studio though.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 20, 2019)

I actually found a website that lets you make music for free, and I made three short themes for my OC's! It was really fun!


----------



## OscarDeer (Jul 7, 2019)

I did have an old _Account_ on _FurAffinity.net_. On that _Account, _I uploaded Music that was made in _BoscaCeoil._ It wasn't great though.

I do have a Copy of _FL Studio_ that is currently being delivered. I should be seeing it soon. Then once I've made a Track that I find good, I may upload it.


----------



## Azraelgargoyle (Jul 19, 2019)

Heavy metal guitarist here!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 19, 2019)

I also fart in different pitches and tones, surely that's music.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 19, 2019)

When I was like 12 I went on club penguin and did a music making game on there. I went 4 days thinking I was an epic DJ penguin


----------



## Lysirell (Jul 19, 2019)

Maybe i'm not very good at it though, but i enjoy creating some tracks on FL Studio for fun sometimes.
I've been into that for three years now and i've improved a lot, but i actually never took the time to practice or something so i'm still not being great at it (?


----------



## Giftshaven (Jul 22, 2019)

I do make music. I started when I was 10, but stopped because of how I learned that there's levels of professionalism in music. My 10 year old self definitely didn't make professional quality music. Also I don't think I have any of my songs anymore. I played around with a program called Sony Super Duper Music Looper. It was a simple tool that had loops of .wav files and a paint tool... and that's it.

I've used more advanced tools eventually, but have been going at it a lot slower because now I have to learn and that takes more time out of me.

Nowadays I hack music into Super Mario World for the SNES. I find it fun because I'm importing music on a chip practically, but there's also the benefit of having it get imported into levels made by the community. Seeing my music being used like that makes me happy.

Example:


----------



## Tendo64 (Jul 22, 2019)

I compose music primarily for visual novels, for a DDLC mod and for my own VN. I use MuseScore for writing the sheet music and for the midi, VirtualMIDISynth for soundfont conversion, and Audacity for touching up, and my pieces tend to involve a lot of piano, woodwinds, and strings. I'm not great at what I do, but I'd say I'm okay at it.


----------

